# Caution on Ballona Creek bike path



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

For those of you riding the Ballona Creek bike path from the bridge east be careful when you get to the the turn that takes you to Fiji Way. Right at the turn (where they are doing construction on the apartment complex) I found about a dozen lath screws scattered all over the path (point side up).

They are brand new screws, I'm assuming that they are coming from the construction project. From they way they were laid out, someone did this on purpose. 

These screws will do some major damage to your tires. Screw type is shown below.

Keep your eyes open and if you see any, please stop and pick them up.


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> For those of you riding the Ballona Creek bike path from the bridge east be careful when you get to the the turn that takes you to Fiji Way. Right at the turn (where they are doing construction on the apartment complex) I found about a dozen lath screws scattered all over the path (point side up).



From the photo, a dozen of these dropped at random point-side up would be statistically impossible. Malicious mischief?


Thanks for the warning,
Steve


----------

